# What beetles? (See Grubs)



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2005)

Could anyone kindly please let me know what kind of beetle this grub will grow up to be. They were found in Baytown (About 20 miles away from Houston city) where 7 grubs were found inside a rotten oak wood about 4 feet long.







Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Orin (Sep 5, 2005)

Pelidnota punctata

http://www.angelfire.com/oh2/USInsects


----------



## Chris Dickie (Sep 6, 2005)

can I ask how you knew that? lol

id'ing grubs seems near impossible to me, lol


----------



## revilo (Sep 30, 2005)

It definately a scarabiform larva but fairly small. They are usually identified by the pattern of hairs on its butt. You may be able to find an ID book for larvae at a nearby univerisity library.


----------

